# Dreaming about someone I haven't seen in a long time over and over again....



## gurlygurl (Aug 19, 2011)

So there are these two men that I keep dreaming about. One was my Chemistry professor and the other my Chemistry tutor (odd the similarities right?). About 8-10 months ago both of these men completely left my life (no facebook, no pictures to remind me, nothing.) 

My Chemistry Professor, I have dreamt about nearly every night for the past 8+ months. At first it was like, yeah, I really liked him a lot, but he'll leave my dreams soon because I won't ever be reminded of him. And it's true, during the day, he's totally not there, but in my dreams he just pops up. That being said, seeing him is a happy thing and I wake up happy to have seen him (weird?)

My Chemistry tutor I kind of liked at the time, but even though some thought he had feelings for me, I didn't see it so I decided to not pursue even a friendship with him in the end... which was hard. The reason it was hard was because at college we were basically the only conservative serious Christians there so we were kind of connected in that sense. We enjoyed philosophy and theology and reading scripture, so we sat down and talked about that just as much as Chemistry. The difference between him and my professor is that when I dream about him, I wake up feeling really sad... I guess I miss him... wish that we could have been friends. But logically I know why we had to part ways...

But all this being said it's like my conscious mind has blocked both of them out, but at night they'll come climbing back...

My question is... it's been 8+ months with not even the slightest reminder of them, is it normal for this to happen, the whole dreaming of them often, etc.? And how do I stop it from happening? Is there a way that I can block them out of my mind for keeps? Any ideas?

Sorry if this comes off as a weird question, it's just, it's starting to seem like a long time to keep dreaming about the same two guys... 

Thanks! =)


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

gurlygurl said:


> My question is... it's been 8+ months with not even the slightest reminder of them, is it normal for this to happen, the whole dreaming of them often, etc.? And how do I stop it from happening?




It's normal to have reoccurring dreams.

You resolve it by resolving the issue within yourself that causes you to dream of them. You wake up feeling sad with the tutor... shouldn't you fix that? Trying to repress it is what shoves it into your subconscious dreams, I think.




> Is there a way that I can block them out of my mind for keeps? Any ideas?


So that's probably the opposite of what you want to do, if you want to resolve the problem. I would start by thinking about them while you're awake, and going through any unresolved feelings you had in your relationships with each... once the feelings resolve and you move on, the dreams should stop.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds like a short circuit. Locate the smd fuse near the input stage and check for continuity with multimeter.


----------

